# Cammell Lairds propose New dry-dock



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Well they are proposing to build a massive new dry-dock ! Do they know something about our new aircraft carriers we don't ?  https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/business/cammell-laird-considers-massive-new-10817256


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Well the only two drydocks capable of taking the new carriers are in Scotland, so they perhaps have one eye on that.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

It will require enormous skill to shunt one of those things into a drydock lying (presumably) at 90 degrees to a fiercely tidal estuary. 

I do not suggest that the skill might be lacking. Merely that it will be needed more than ever before.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I wonder where the new dock would be sited Steve. They can't extend No5 dock any further. Perhaps make six and seven into one dock and extend it as far as the A41 that would seem the obvious option. 
It seems the reason for this development is linked to the new Liverpool 2 river berth which is expected to be used by the next generation of giant container ships, nothing to do with aircraft carriers.

By the way, I see that both the cranes at No 5 dock have been parked up for several months now and all the cranage provided by mobile cranes. It looks like that is the future scenario in the yard, no permanent cranes, just bring in mobiles as and when required. Sad(Sad)


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Pat Kennedy said:


> I wonder where the new dock would be sited Steve. They can't extend No5 dock any further. Perhaps make six and seven into one dock and extend it as far as the A41 that would seem the obvious option.
> It seems the reason for this development is linked to the new Liverpool 2 river berth which is expected to be used by the next generation of giant container ships, nothing to do with aircraft carriers.
> 
> By the way, I see that both the cranes at No 5 dock have been parked up for several months now and all the cranage provided by mobile cranes. It looks like that is the future scenario in the yard, no permanent cranes, just bring in mobiles as and when required. Sad(Sad)


You are probably right about converting 6 and 7 docks Pat, but I can't help feeling that it would end up as a "white elephant" as the only business it would get, would be emergency dockings and would not get regular trade ,as it would not be able to compete with foreign yards, on both cost and quality. Having taken ships to various docks abroad and also working at Cammell Lairds, I have insider knowledge, sad to say  It's not helped by the recent 2 day strike of the staff for better pay and conditions ! Some things never change


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

stevekelly10 said:


> You are probably right about converting 6 and 7 docks Pat, but I can't help feeling that it would end up as a "white elephant" as the only business it would get, would be emergency dockings and would not get regular trade ,as it would not be able to compete with foreign yards, on both cost and quality. Having taken ships to various docks abroad and also working at Cammell Lairds, I have insider knowledge, sad to say  It's not helped by the recent 2 day strike of the staff for better pay and conditions ! Some things never change


I have heard that pay and conditions in the yard are not that good, and that John Sivwright is a difficult man to deal with regarding any improvements in that area, 
Strange considering his father, Jimmy Sivwright was union convenor in the yard back in the 1960s/70s, and was a regular firebrand.
Jimmy was a "tin wacker".

regards, 
Pat(Jester)


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Pat, we had a song about that:

The working class can kiss my ass,
I've got a foreman's job at last.

A concise comment upon the human condition.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

There's no need there's one just across the Irish sea


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

bit late in the day arent they


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The Press article states that, when built, the drydock would be able to cope with future generations of container ships that can carry 20,000 TEU. That is back to the future, I think, because there are already ships bigger than that in service and on the stocks.

Of course we have to bear in mind that the article is written by a journalist.


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

Ron Stringer said:


> The Press article states that, when built, the drydock would be able to cope with future generations of container ships that can carry 20,000 TEU. That is back to the future, I think, because there are already ships bigger than that in service and on the stocks.
> 
> Of course we have to bear in mind that the article is written by a journalist.


And dated two years ago.
So did they build it?


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Having been on the Landing Stage at Liverpool many times on the E.D. mail boats I have experienced that Mersey ebb and flow and then becoming a ULCC Pilot in Saldanha Bay (Pint)where a 180* turn had to be execuyed in a turning basin I can appreciate all Barrie's comments. It will be a real power job! (Pint)


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

woodend said:


> Having been on the Landing Stage at Liverpool many times on the E.D. mail boats I have experienced that Mersey ebb and flow and then becoming a ULCC Pilot in Saldanha Bay (Pint)where a 180* turn had to be execuyed in a turning basin I can appreciate all Barrie's comments. It will be a real power job! (Pint)


Having being on a ULCC in ballast, exiting the Suez Canal once and the wind got hold of the ship, causing us to got out sideways and demolishing a few buoys in the process ! I appreciate what you say


----------



## carbontek (Apr 1, 2005)

*UK Large dry docks*

Of course we had one down here in the South at Southampton. The King George V dry dock. Which I understand at 366m long x 41m wide and 15m deep would have been able to easily handle the new carriers for example, which would have been a little handy as they are based only 15 miles away in Portsmouth.
Sadly in 2005 the Caisson gates were removed but the pump house remains as a listed building !
The dock is now used as a wet dock dealing with the shipping of scrap metals.


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

Pat Kennedy said:


> I have heard that pay and conditions in the yard are not that good, and that John Sivwright is a difficult man to deal with regarding any improvements in that area,
> Strange considering his father, Jimmy Sivwright was union convenor in the yard back in the 1960s/70s, and was a regular firebrand.
> Jimmy was a "tin wacker".
> 
> ...


Hey Pat, did you notice you put a "c" in Wacker instead of an "n". One of the contributors to there being no shipbuilding left in the Uk.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

carbontek said:


> Of course we had one down here in the South at Southampton. The King George V dry dock. Which I understand at 366m long x 41m wide and 15m deep would have been able to easily handle the new carriers for example, which would have been a little handy as they are based only 15 miles away in Portsmouth.
> Sadly in 2005 the Caisson gates were removed but the pump house remains as a listed building !
> The dock is now used as a wet dock dealing with the shipping of scrap metals.


I lived in Southampton for six months when I did my MED back in 1975. I went on Google Earth to find this dock, and I did, but that city seems to have changed a lot. I barely recognized anything !!


----------

